# Best way to keep a viv humid????????



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

I'm not sure what to do because i dont want to have to keep spraying it a few times a day.
I was going to fit a rain system and a small stream + sealed off pool, although my worries are the pool will overflow, there will be too much water in the vivarium.
Need helpppp!!!


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

create false bottom for excess water to drain off too. add a stream and install misting. i think misting is the only real way. although people have has success with using foggers.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I disagree, I think one problem people have trying to keep the humidity up is that they think it's only humid when there's condensation. If you provide a false bottom wth water in, it will be more humid than wthout, but there won't be any noticable signs because you haven't sprayed water. 

If you have a false bottom a water area, and a stream it will be pretty humid (my viv never goes below 70% and I don't spray it). It will only over-flow if you mst or water too much or don't have the false bottom high enough. If you have a water area you can also scoop out excess water before it gets to the pont of becoming a problem. Usually it evaporates quicker than I refill it I personally find.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

is it for a viv or an exo?

moss box

eco earth substrate

plants

fogger

bigger water bowl


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

thething84 said:


> create false bottom for excess water to drain off too. add a stream and install misting. i think misting is the only real way. although people have has success with using foggers.


Yer i've done the false bottom, so really i need like a rain/mist system then?


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

em_40 said:


> I disagree, I think one problem people have trying to keep the humidity up is that they think it's only humid when there's condensation. If you provide a false bottom wth water in, it will be more humid than wthout, but there won't be any noticable signs because you haven't sprayed water.
> 
> If you have a false bottom a water area, and a stream it will be pretty humid (my viv never goes below 70% and I don't spray it). It will only over-flow if you mst or water too much or don't have the false bottom high enough. If you have a water area you can also scoop out excess water before it gets to the pont of becoming a problem. Usually it evaporates quicker than I refill it I personally find.


Ohh i see, that was my plan, i have the false bottom and i want to put in a stream and pool. I just dont want to have to keep misting it constantly. The only thing is i want to put live plants in there so i'm thinking i'm going to have to mist it to water them???


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> is it for a viv or an exo?
> 
> moss box
> 
> ...


exo terra 45x45x60

got the eco earth, having live plants and instead of a water bowl i'm using the pool the water flows into and making it shallow enough for my reptiles to drink from it


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

AdEvo said:


> exo terra 45x45x60
> 
> got the eco earth, having live plants and instead of a water bowl i'm using the pool the water flows into and making it shallow enough for my reptiles to drink from it


that makes sense, when the title said viv and people were talking bout false bottoms but

i think a waterfall, rainsystem or the false bottom would work,
have you got a humidity gauge if so whats it reading and how high do you need it?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

AdEvo said:


> Ohh i see, that was my plan, i have the false bottom and i want to put in a stream and pool. I just dont want to have to keep misting it constantly. The only thing is i want to put live plants in there so i'm thinking i'm going to have to mist it to water them???


What you do is put the false bottom or hydroleca higher than the water level. So that then when you water or mist, it still has room for the water level to rise and fall without the water coming into contact with the bottom of the soil and making the plants water logged (1 or 2 inches hgher than your 'desired' water level). 
You will still have to water the plants but probably not more than weekly or just when they look like they need it, and just give it a light mist once in the evening. A lot of animals from humid places drink from droplets rather than from the bowl so it' still good to give them the option but you certanly wouldn't need to keep repeatedly misting it like it sounds as though you are now.
What's it for anyway?


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

em_40 said:


> What you do is put the false bottom or hydroleca higher than the water level. So that then when you water or mist, it still has room for the water level to rise and fall without the water coming into contact with the bottom of the soil and making the plants water logged (1 or 2 inches hgher than your 'desired' water level).
> You will still have to water the plants but probably not more than weekly or just when they look like they need it, and just give it a light mist once in the evening. A lot of animals from humid places drink from droplets rather than from the bowl so it' still good to give them the option but you certanly wouldn't need to keep repeatedly misting it like it sounds as though you are now.
> What's it for anyway?


ok, naah i havnt got anything in it yet, i just wanted some knowledge in it really before i go and get a reptile for it.
I'm not entirely sure what to get yet, thinking something diurnal not too big as my exo is 45 x 45 x 60 and obviously something tropical.


----------

